# Your city/country's fire engines



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Lets see some fire engines from your city/country 

Here's from HK


----------



## andysimo123 (Jul 29, 2004)

Sale's Foam Tanker 








Two of Sale's Newish Volvo Fire Engines
















Altrincham's Volvo Engine








Stretford's HPV








Stretford's PM140








OSU








Special Incident Unit








ERU


----------



## kissodon (May 29, 2006)

*Hungary*

Zuk A06B (not in use)Made in Poland :runaway: 









Rába Made in Hungary

















Renault Made in France









Iveco Made in Italy









Mercedes Germany

















Faun Made in Germany...i think 
















:weirdo: 


PTSZ Made in Hungary









My favorite is :

IFA Made in former GDR (German Democratic Republic)


----------



## RACINCPIX (Jun 30, 2006)

Tulsa, Oklahoma









Tulsa, Oklahoma









Verdigris, Oklahoma









Foyil, Oklahoma









Foyil, Oklahoma. Note the pickup wrapped around the front of the train. The driver lived.









Miami, Oklahoma









Vinita, Oklahoma









Norman, Oklahoma









Claremore, Oklahoma









Oklahoma City, Oklahoma


----------



## MRS50 (Jun 18, 2009)

from Australia

Melbourne Metropolitan Fire Brigade 
Scania Ultra Large pumper



















Victoria Country Fire Authority Freightliner 











Queensland Fire & Rescue 
Scania Bronto Skylift 42 metres (137 feet)


















Mercedes Benz & FirePacs









FirePac pumper











ACT Fire Brigade
Scania Bronto Skylift Telescopic Ladder Platform 44m (143 feet)



























pumper


----------

